# Bravo And I



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are some pictures of a BLM mustang that I trained, and now perform on, in shows all around the world.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

You should come to Ocala FL. The only cowboy entertainer we have is really not that good.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> You should come to Ocala FL. The only cowboy entertainer we have is really not that good.


Well, I would love to if you have any contacts there. I have been taking it slow this summer, except for semi local gigs. I am speaking to the people from the American Bucking Horse Registry right now about a schedule for 2013 for shows all over the U.S. and Canada. But in the mean time, I'm working on revamping my old website, and taking it up a notch.
BTW, do you know if you can post youtube clips on this forum?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

mustangnolan said:


> Well, I would love to if you have any contacts there. I have been taking it slow this summer, except for semi local gigs. I am speaking to the people from the American Bucking Horse Registry right now about a schedule for 2013 for shows all over the U.S. and Canada. But in the mean time, I'm working on revamping my old website, and taking it up a notch.
> BTW, do you know if you can post youtube clips on this forum?


well I don't have any contacts, but I do know that you are more than welcome to post youtube videos here!


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> well I don't have any contacts, but I do know that you are more than welcome to post youtube videos here!


That's great! The reason I ask is I see so many people just wanting useful information on horse training, without spending the equivalent of buying a boat. So I wanted to make it a bit easier on them by posting some free youtube links on horse training. Unfortunately, all I have right now, until I get a new camera is a few videos of my horses and I performing. But, I will go ahead and post a few for kicks, if you would be so kind as to tell me how. I am kind of technologically challenged.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

*Promo Video*

Here is a generic youtube video of one of ways I make my living with horses..........Performing. We have a lot of fun. And I will start putting some training tips on both youtube, and my newsletter in the future.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

mustangnolan said:


> Here is a generic youtube video of one of ways I make my living with horses..........Performing. We have a lot of fun. And I will start putting some training tips on both youtube, and my newsletter in the future.


----------



## roosevelt (Mar 12, 2012)

*Fan of horse pictures*

I am too a fan of horse pictures and love to capture them when I am free. Although I a technology challenged person, I do try my best to capture beautiful and praiseworthy photos.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wicked! Amazing pictures and video..Your horse is just gorgeous! If you want a new horse to train and play with you could always come steal my boy for a few months  lol j/k Thank you for sharing and welcome to the forum


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

cowgirlup24 said:


> Wicked! Amazing pictures and video..Your horse is just gorgeous! If you want a new horse to train and play with you could always come steal my boy for a few months  lol j/k Thank you for sharing and welcome to the forum



Thank you very much. And your offer sounds good, but the drive does not. lol


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is a show I did in Denver when I was 18. I used two different horses, and had a lot of fun.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

mustangnolan said:


> Thank you very much. And your offer sounds good, but the drive does not. lol



Your welcome  Oh yeah,that would be a heck of a drive.lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Way cool! you are very skilled and I bet the live show is somethin' to see. 
Do you play up Bravo a bit more? you can steal a lot of hearts by putting the horse in the spotlight more.

I bet it's going to be fun having you here. Welcome!


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Way cool! you are very skilled and I bet the live show is somethin' to see.
> Do you play up Bravo a bit more? you can steal a lot of hearts by putting the horse in the spotlight more.
> 
> I bet it's going to be fun having you here. Welcome!



Thank you, it's fun to be here.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

I think this might be something I could get a truck sponsor with. What do y'all think? And then the question remains, which brand do I run down as my sponsor? Thoughts, comments, words of wisdom????


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Woooo this is great stuff!! 

That video up there screams Ford to me. Awesome music choice 

I'd be curious to see if they'd do something with the Ford Mustang and you and your horse. Course I'm guessing getting your boy into a trunk of a mustang as opposed to a truck bed would be a tad bit challenging


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> Woooo this is great stuff!!
> 
> That video up there screams Ford to me. Awesome music choice
> 
> I'd be curious to see if they'd do something with the Ford Mustang and you and your horse. Course I'm guessing getting your boy into a trunk of a mustang as opposed to a truck bed would be a tad bit challenging


Yeah, car versus truck might be a bit challenging. lol


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I"m in love. Someone help.LOL


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow. if your horses ever go missing...theyre not on my ranch....just sayin haha

p.s. you can never go wrong with a ford pickup (...well thats not true but im not allowed to speak ill of Ford....)


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Pretty awesome stuff you do there! That sure took a lot of work from both you and Bravo. If ya ever come to Utah, let me know! Would be fun to see you and Bravo trick roping and riding in person!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Would you like a wife? lol


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> wow. if your horses ever go missing...theyre not on my ranch....just sayin haha
> 
> p.s. you can never go wrong with a ford pickup (...well thats not true but im not allowed to speak ill of Ford....)



LOL, you're hilarious.

And.......I'm starting to get the idea that Ford is the general consensus. Any other opinions out there, before I make my next move?


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Would you like a wife? lol


Eventually, I would love to have a wife and kids. Just not sure yet when life will slow down enough for that.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i want.....to say.....dodge....but its....a bad word......where im from.....aaaaaaaaaah

naw fords are pretty sweet.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> i want.....to say.....dodge....but its....a bad word......where im from.....aaaaaaaaaah
> 
> naw fords are pretty sweet.


Yeah, I'm stuck between Dodge and Ford. Most PRCA rodeos are sponsored by Dodge anyway.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

okay...i have to...
Dodge.

You cant go wrong with a dodge. Dodge Ram 3500 has the cummins engine, 6-speed manual (or automatic bleh) has never failed me.

Ford F350 with a powerstroke....good but last time i drove my friends automatic the transmission crapped out going 70mph on the freeway pulling a 4 horse slant (fully loaded).....


ford really cant compare to dodge for towing
just saying...dodge.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> okay...i have to...
> Dodge.
> 
> You cant go wrong with a dodge. Dodge Ram 3500 has the cummins engine, 6-speed manual (or automatic bleh) has never failed me.
> ...


Plus, they look better in my opinion.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

oh vair oh said:


> Would you like a wife? lol


:twisted: Hey now, I had first dibs here >


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

All the newer ford transmitions = bleck. just sayen. I have a ford car and I'm not impressed, g-pa has a truck, it's also ehh.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^they started going to crap after 07.....thank god our truck is an 06! hahahahaha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

mustangnolan said:


> LOL, you're hilarious.
> 
> And.......I'm starting to get the idea that Ford is the general consensus. Any other opinions out there, before I make my next move?


 
Nolan,

That actually is an idea with merit. The video you posted didn't show clearly enought the actual leap into the pickup bed. If you do decide to shoot them a promo video, redo it, shoot it in super slomo and from several angles with some edititing to really get the amazing part of the horse leaping into the pickup. 
Ok, here' an idea. Say the you and horse are gallloping road side, (camera in car following so parallel to you. Camera falls back a bit to show that there is a truck going along the road, so you are "chasing" or "racing" this truck. Build drama with close up shots of Bravo's face with mane flying , ears pinned and nostrils flaired in determination. Then, some how, you are gaining on the truck, you are very close to it and it looks like, . . NO. . . I can't beleive it! he's going to jump into the bed of this speeding truck. 

CUT!

now you use editting to cut in the special scenes , in slowmo and from both side shots and front shots, (shot with a stationary pickup) and it LOOKS LIKE you are jumping into a moving truck.

Then, CUT! Bravo is sitting in the back of the truck and you are looking forward , wind in your hair, blows your hat right off your head as the FORD goes forward. (ACtually, car is moving pretty slowly but you can either speed up video or used wind machine to simulate greater speed.

Camera pans out. "Ford. Horse power to carry you anywhere."

Like it?


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Still haven't made a final decision, but I really like a lot about a Dodge. And, after all, the companies have the final say. But PRCA is usually primarily a Dodge function......just sayin


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I don't have a truck, and I drive a Subaru, so I wouldn't know which is best, but what did you think of my screenplay for a commercial?


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I love the commercial idea tiny!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Ladies...you're making the poor guy blush with all these proposals of marriage! In saying that, if I were single...hmmm...


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Nolan,
> 
> That actually is an idea with merit. The video you posted didn't show clearly enought the actual leap into the pickup bed. If you do decide to shoot them a promo video, redo it, shoot it in super slomo and from several angles with some edititing to really get the amazing part of the horse leaping into the pickup.
> Ok, here' an idea. Say the you and horse are gallloping road side, (camera in car following so parallel to you. Camera falls back a bit to show that there is a truck going along the road, so you are "chasing" or "racing" this truck. Build drama with close up shots of Bravo's face with mane flying , ears pinned and nostrils flaired in determination. Then, some how, you are gaining on the truck, you are very close to it and it looks like, . . NO. . . I can't beleive it! he's going to jump into the bed of this speeding truck.
> ...



Somehow I missed this. I think it's great!! Really cool. Even the slogan at the end. I just might have to reshoot it sometime.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum-Love your videos & that you are going to be touring next year. More people need to see what can be done w/horses-especially when paired w/patience. Wishing you lots of luck w/the future.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Welcome to the forum-Love your videos & that you are going to be touring next year. More people need to see what can be done w/horses-especially when paired w/patience. Wishing you lots of luck w/the future.


Thank you so much. On another note, I have had a lot of people ask me about training.....how to teach this, or how to fix that...etc...
As soon as I get a new camera, and figure out how to work it, I'm going to share some educational videos on here. I'm, unfortunately, not very up to date with techie stuff, so it might take a little while, but I'll get it done eventually


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I've gotta say Dodge  My husband will only ever buy Dodge, and in my opinion they are MUCH nicer than Fords. We'd never buy a ford if we can help it.

And awesome show! If only you'd come to Kentucky to the horse park or something!


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Tazzie said:


> I've gotta say Dodge  My husband will only ever buy Dodge, and in my opinion they are MUCH nicer than Fords. We'd never buy a ford if we can help it.
> 
> And awesome show! If only you'd come to Kentucky to the horse park or something!


Funny you should mention Kentucky. That's where I went to horse shoeing school.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

mustangnolan said:


> Funny you should mention Kentucky. That's where I went to horse shoeing school.


Really?? So did one of my good friends! It's an awesome state, but I'm biased  LOL


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

HEY ... you didn't say what truck was the COOLEST, you said what truck company did you think would be interested! Dodge is RAM tough ... not mustang tough. Keep up people!!  

Besides - I still wanna see you fit your horse into the trunk of a mustang


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> HEY ... you didn't say what truck was the COOLEST, you said what truck company did you think would be interested! Dodge is RAM tough ... not mustang tough. Keep up people!!
> 
> Besides - I still wanna see you fit your horse into the trunk of a mustang


LOL, my horse would have to do some serious yoga, before attempting that.
And hey, Dodge could just "have a lot of horse power"


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

3 cheers for the Mustang!!


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

*A Few More Random Pictures*

Some of these horse are not Bravo, but I think are just cool shots. Also, why do I not have a profile pic? Anyone have a clue?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

You have a profile pic, what you don't have is an avitar. It's been so long since I changed mine, I forgot how, so some one else will have to help you with that


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats really cool!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

go to User CP in the upper left corner of the menu bar thing. and then on the left side after you click it Go to the Settings part and click Edit Avatar....then you upload whatever pic you want for it.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool, I figured it out. But why is there a heart above my profile pic?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

mustangnolan said:


> Cool, I figured it out. But why is there a heart above my profile pic?


I think it means you have a website linked on here?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^yerp. if you dont want it therei think you can just ask a mod to get rid of it.


----------

